# bow hunting ground?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

how much trouble do u guys around g/f have getting land to bow hunt?
i have been asking all kinds of people and no one will let me hunt. whats the deal?

mark


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

#1 You must not be trying very hard. You need to build a relationship with a land owner in the off season.

#2 The closer it gets to Gun season the harder it is to get on private land 20 days and counting 

#3 Expand your area if you are trying within a coulple miles of the armpit of North Dakota you need to expand your territory.

Good Luck! This is the best time of the year to be out bowhunting during the prerut. Too bad there is so much standing crop in many areas.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Most landowners in ND hunt deer. They can get really possessive over their herds. Before and during rifle season, permission to hunt anything is usually met with a steadfast NO.

Gotta have some hookups.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah i have pretty much givin up. i will jsut hunt when i go home for thanksgiving. it sucks because i have never got to hunt up here for deer but owell i guess..

mark


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Brad hit it on the head. Try asking again AFTER gun season.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i went out today again. talked to some more people. i found some land but its public. i dont think i can get a big buck off it but it should be fun anyways. i have found out that a few hunters have screwed most of us over. so far i have heard about a bowhunter killing the land owners daughter dog while hunting. i have heard guys pushing a standing corn field and shooting towards the land owners house and bullets were hitting in the front yard. also a grain bin got shot up and the canoila ran out on the ground. i want to say thanks to all the morons out there that have screw that good ethical safe hunters over. :evil:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i hunted that land today. i saw two does early and then i saw a spike about 250 yards away. after about 25 minutes he made his way within 8 yards of me. big body on him. he never even knew i was there , it was pretty cool and really nice to get back in the woods.

mark


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

try follow ups after and during season. Dont just say Hi and good bye stop in once in while take them out for lunch drop them a card it s a bulilding block. I ve played cards, had dinner, helped with chores, fixed equitment with landowners. It more than saying Hi and good-by good luck


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yep, i havedone thst for my goose huntin land. i have built and good relationship with the land owner and family. i bring them jerky and things for tiem to time too as while and stopping in when i am around to chat. people get pretty weird about deer hunting, when it comes to goose hunting people say kill them all. owell i have found a lil land and it is fun to get up on some deer again.

mark


----------

